# Ding Dong the Thong is Dead!



## chanel (Feb 8, 2010)

> A little more than 10 years ago, the Macarena was a hit, the Rachel haircut was in, and wearing a thin strip of fabric between your butt cheeks was considered daringly sexy. Thankfully, the dance is now socially unacceptable, and those layers have grown out. But what about the thong? Although our love for it has endured, its popularity appears to be fading, and recent figures show another style is taking over. We conducted an investigation to find out how thongs went from hot to not and target the man-melting undies you must own now.
> 
> Most boy shorts have a seam running down the middle of the butt, which accentuates the curvature of the bum for any body, giving the illusion of a Kardashian&#8211;style keister, says Campello. And even seamless boy shorts enhance your bootyliciousness by exposing the very bottoms of your cheeks.
> 
> ...



Boo-yah...


----------



## random3434 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thong Underwear was made for the ladies that couldn't afford a "Tramp Stamp" 

I'd rather go commando than wear a thong. 

I do like those 'boy short' undies sometimes. Comfy and cute!


----------



## chanel (Feb 8, 2010)

Me too.  I never got into the thong.  Reminded me of dental floss for the butt crack.  Those "no seam" undies are great too.


----------



## Si modo (Feb 8, 2010)

Tried a thong once.  There is no point to them.  I agree, just go commando _in lieu_ of a thong.

That has to be one of the dumbest 'fashion' developments of all time.


----------



## kwc57 (Feb 8, 2010)

Commando is always better than anything else.

Honestly, how can a woman stand having that strip of fabric running between their cheeks?


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 8, 2010)

a lot of men will be crying.  A lot of parents rejoicing.

But I can understand how most women wouldn't wanna wear butt floss.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't think the thong is such a bad idea.  On really hot days you can even wear it backwards for a little added ventilation!

Just saying...


----------



## chanel (Feb 8, 2010)

No one has a perfect ass.  Well almost no one.  I can't stand looking at them on the beach.  Never understood why women thought they looked hot.  No rear view mirrors?


----------



## Si modo (Feb 8, 2010)

Big Black Dog said:


> I don't think the thong is such a bad idea.  On really hot days you can even wear it backwards for a little added ventilation!
> 
> Just saying...


Right.  So, commando is better, no?


----------



## xotoxi (Feb 8, 2010)

chanel said:


> Me too. I never got into the thong. Reminded me of dental floss for the butt crack. Those "no seam" undies are great too.


 
Ass floss.


----------



## goldcatt (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry ladies, but on those occasions where commando is uncool you'll be prying the floss from my cold, dead cheeks. There's nothing tackier than panty lines, and unless they start selling boy shorts geared for the "petite" some of us might as well just wear gym shorts. Ugh!


----------



## Oddball (Feb 8, 2010)

Spandex compression shorts, anyone?


----------



## Si modo (Feb 8, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> Sorry ladies, but on those occasions where commando is uncool you'll be prying the floss from my cold, dead cheeks. There's nothing tackier than panty lines, and unless they start selling boy shorts geared for the "petite" some of us might as well just wear gym shorts. Ugh!


How petite are you?  Size 2 wears like gym shorts on you?


----------



## goldcatt (Feb 8, 2010)

Si modo said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry ladies, but on those occasions where commando is uncool you'll be prying the floss from my cold, dead cheeks. There's nothing tackier than panty lines, and unless they start selling boy shorts geared for the "petite" some of us might as well just wear gym shorts. Ugh!
> ...



It's not the size, it's the length and proportion. For a short woman with a longer torso and shorter legs they tend to fall at a very funny place at both the "waist" and the leg. Which equals the dreaded panty lines, as well as not being very comfortable. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## kwc57 (Feb 8, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



Perhaps you should post pictures and let us give you our professional "man" opinions.


----------



## goldcatt (Feb 8, 2010)

kwc57 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...






But nice try!


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Feb 8, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...




Just a minor spelling correction on your post


----------



## random3434 (Feb 8, 2010)

Here, I found this pic of Goldcatt for ya!


----------



## chanel (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey Echeaux - welcome to the board! Lol


----------



## random3434 (Feb 8, 2010)

chanel said:


> Hey Echeaux - welcome to the board! Lol



Thanks! I wonder if I'll like it here? Do they have a spa?


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 8, 2010)

Professional man???


----------



## asaratis (Feb 8, 2010)

chanel said:


> Me too.  I never got into the thong.


Too small for ya, huh?



> Reminded me of dental floss for the butt crack.  Those "no seam" undies are great too.


The "no-see-'em" undies work well....and the edible undies are delicious!


----------



## goldcatt (Feb 8, 2010)

Echeaux Zulu said:


> Here, I found this pic of Goldcatt for ya!
> 
> 
> View attachment 9422



Close, but you'd never catch me in that shirt.


----------



## kwc57 (Feb 8, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



Sorry.  The hormones kick in and........well, you can't blame a guy for trying.


----------



## eagleseven (Feb 8, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Tried a thong once.  There is no point to them.  I agree, just go commando _in lieu_ of a thong.



Problem: Male Dangly Bits + Commando + Jeans = Pain


----------



## kwc57 (Feb 8, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Tried a thong once.  There is no point to them.  I agree, just go commando _in lieu_ of a thong.
> ...



I've never had a problem.  I just tuck the little guy out of the way down my pants leg about halfway to me knee and zip up.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 8, 2010)

i for one would like to see EVERYONE of you ladies in a thong.....to the guys here.....get lost....ill handle this....


----------



## PixieStix (Feb 8, 2010)

What is the point in a thong, just go natural


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 8, 2010)

because purple thongs rock


----------



## PixieStix (Feb 8, 2010)

dilloduck said:


> because purple thongs rock



You wear them then


----------



## PixieStix (Feb 8, 2010)

Thongs are meant to be worn for approximately 3 seconds


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 8, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > because purple thongs rock
> ...



you think I would let someone else touch them ???


----------



## Si modo (Feb 8, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Tried a thong once.  There is no point to them.  I agree, just go commando _in lieu_ of a thong.
> ...


No dangly bits + jeans = no problem.


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 8, 2010)

Si modo said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I hope you get your hairs caught in your zipper for bragging like that


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 8, 2010)

chanel said:


> > A little more than 10 years ago, the Macarena was a hit, the Rachel haircut was in, and wearing a thin strip of fabric between your butt cheeks was considered daringly sexy. Thankfully, the dance is now socially unacceptable, and those layers have grown out. But what about the thong? Although our love for it has endured, its popularity appears to be fading, and recent figures show another style is taking over. We conducted an investigation to find out how thongs went from hot to not and target the man-melting undies you must own now.
> >
> > Most boy shorts have a seam running down the middle of the butt, which accentuates the curvature of the bum for any body, giving the illusion of a Kardashianstyle keister, says Campello. And even seamless boy shorts enhance your bootyliciousness by exposing the very bottoms of your cheeks.
> >
> ...



Bullshit.  The thong isn't dead until I say it's dead.


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 8, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> a lot of men will be crying.  A lot of parents rejoicing.
> 
> But I can understand how most women wouldn't wanna wear *butt floss.*



"Whale Tail"
"T-bar"............


----------



## Si modo (Feb 8, 2010)

dilloduck said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > eagleseven said:
> ...


Hairs?  What hairs?


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 8, 2010)

Echeaux Zulu said:


> Here, I found this pic of Goldcatt for ya!
> 
> 
> View attachment 9422



Now you've done it.  Certain dudes on here are going to believe you, and Goldcatt doesn't need anymore rep.


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 8, 2010)

Si modo said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



You owe me for that set up ya know !


----------



## Againsheila (Feb 8, 2010)

chanel said:


> > A little more than 10 years ago, the Macarena was a hit, the Rachel haircut was in, and wearing a thin strip of fabric between your butt cheeks was considered daringly sexy. Thankfully, the dance is now socially unacceptable, and those layers have grown out. But what about the thong? Although our love for it has endured, its popularity appears to be fading, and recent figures show another style is taking over. We conducted an investigation to find out how thongs went from hot to not and target the man-melting undies you must own now.
> >
> > Most boy shorts have a seam running down the middle of the butt, which accentuates the curvature of the bum for any body, giving the illusion of a Kardashianstyle keister, says Campello. And even seamless boy shorts enhance your bootyliciousness by exposing the very bottoms of your cheeks.
> >
> ...



When someone today say's "thong" I still think of what are now called "flip flops".  We used to wear "bell bottoms" now they're flair legs.  Hip huggers are now called low riders....change the name of something and people seem to think it's "new".


----------



## FireGod (Feb 8, 2010)

Si modo said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Proof please, please please purdy please.


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 8, 2010)

Yep.  Definitely pegged the "Creep-ometer" on this one.


----------



## FireGod (Feb 8, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Yep.  Definitely pegged the "Creep-ometer" on this one.


My job here is done then.


----------



## Dr.House (Feb 8, 2010)

chanel said:


> > A little more than 10 years ago, the Macarena was a hit, the Rachel haircut was in, and wearing a thin strip of fabric between your butt cheeks was considered daringly sexy. Thankfully, the dance is now socially unacceptable, and those layers have grown out. But what about the thong? Although our love for it has endured, its popularity appears to be fading, and recent figures show another style is taking over. We conducted an investigation to find out how thongs went from hot to not and target the man-melting undies you must own now.
> >
> > Most boy shorts have a seam running down the middle of the butt, which accentuates the curvature of the bum for any body, giving the illusion of a Kardashianstyle keister, says Campello. And even seamless boy shorts enhance your bootyliciousness by exposing the very bottoms of your cheeks.
> >
> ...



I must say these are really sexy on the right ass....


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Feb 8, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > > A little more than 10 years ago, the Macarena was a hit, the Rachel haircut was in, and wearing a thin strip of fabric between your butt cheeks was considered daringly sexy. Thankfully, the dance is now socially unacceptable, and those layers have grown out. But what about the thong? Although our love for it has endured, its popularity appears to be fading, and recent figures show another style is taking over. We conducted an investigation to find out how thongs went from hot to not and target the man-melting undies you must own now.
> ...



You mean like a woman for instance.


----------



## asaratis (Feb 9, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...


Let me offer the services of 

*asaratis* _Custom Brassiere and Panty Company, LLC
_ 

Call for our exclusive in-home casting sessions where, in the privacy of my home, plaster impressions will be handcrafted with the utmost care and professionalism, then sent to our shop in Bangladesh for processing.  We have a large stock of luxurious fabrics to choose from and guarantee...no panty-lines.   You will be completely satisfied or get your money back...with interest.

Call us today at 1-800-555-1212



FireGod said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


One cannot prove that something does not exist.


----------



## goldcatt (Feb 9, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Echeaux Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Here, I found this pic of Goldcatt for ya!
> ...



You mean it's not for my wit, my sparkling personality, my complete willingness to talk about my underwear or lack thereof for the whole world to see? Way to shatter a lady's illusions there, bud. Damn you!


----------



## California Girl (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't deck your lower parts in thongs,
For yours is an ass, my sweet thing,
That looks devine as you advance,
But have you seen yourself retreating?

LeatherneckPM. 2007. 


My brother is a witty guy.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 9, 2010)

Echeaux Zulu said:


> Thong Underwear was made for the ladies that couldn't afford a "Tramp Stamp"
> 
> I'd rather go commando than wear a thong.
> 
> I do like those 'boy short' undies sometimes. Comfy and cute!



I stopped going commando a few years ago. 

Problem with it is it makes you last too long.

To some that may not be a problem but after years of marriage it is a serious problem if you want to get a quickie. 

Stay married long enough every time is a quickie.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 9, 2010)

chanel said:


> > A little more than 10 years ago, the Macarena was a hit, the Rachel haircut was in, and wearing a thin strip of fabric between your butt cheeks was considered daringly sexy. Thankfully, the dance is now socially unacceptable, and those layers have grown out. But what about the thong? Although our love for it has endured, its popularity appears to be fading, and recent figures show another style is taking over. We conducted an investigation to find out how thongs went from hot to not and target the man-melting undies you must own now.
> >
> > Most boy shorts have a seam running down the middle of the butt, which accentuates the curvature of the bum for any body, giving the illusion of a Kardashianstyle keister, says Campello. And even seamless boy shorts enhance your bootyliciousness by exposing the very bottoms of your cheeks.
> >
> ...



I find thongs perfectly comfortable, provided they fit properly.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 9, 2010)

kwc57 said:


> Commando is always better than anything else.
> 
> Honestly, how can a woman stand having that strip of fabric running between their cheeks?



You get used to it being there and forget about it.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 9, 2010)

chanel said:


> No one has a perfect ass.  Well almost no one.  I can't stand looking at them on the beach.  Never understood why women thought they looked hot.  No rear view mirrors?



Okay, underwear is one thing.  Swimsuits are ENTIRELY another.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 9, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> What is the point in a thong, just go natural



Be very sure you want the answer to that before you ask.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 9, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > > A little more than 10 years ago, the Macarena was a hit, the Rachel haircut was in, and wearing a thin strip of fabric between your butt cheeks was considered daringly sexy. Thankfully, the dance is now socially unacceptable, and those layers have grown out. But what about the thong? Although our love for it has endured, its popularity appears to be fading, and recent figures show another style is taking over. We conducted an investigation to find out how thongs went from hot to not and target the man-melting undies you must own now.
> ...



Yeah, but on the right ass, ANYTHING is sexy.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 9, 2010)

chanel said:


> No one has a perfect ass.  Well almost no one.  I can't stand looking at them on the beach.  *Never understood why women thought they looked hot.*  No rear view mirrors?



Maybe cause you ain't a man hun.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 9, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think the thong is such a bad idea.  On really hot days you can even wear it backwards for a little added ventilation!
> ...



Between you and me...yah..sure. 

It's better. 

*BOING!!!!*


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 9, 2010)

And the keetoms just have to weigh in:


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 9, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> Echeaux Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Here, I found this pic of Goldcatt for ya!
> ...



What a crime.


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 9, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Echeaux Zulu said:
> ...



well catch her outta that shirt then


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 9, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Tried a thong once.  There is no point to them.  I agree, just go commando _in lieu_ of a thong.
> ...



I did it for 15 years....BE A MAN!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 9, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> What is the point in a thong, just go natural



That's what commando is.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 9, 2010)

Si modo said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Fucken Yessssssssssss!!!!!!

That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Feb 9, 2010)

Cecilie1200 said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > > A little more than 10 years ago, the Macarena was a hit, the Rachel haircut was in, and wearing a thin strip of fabric between your butt cheeks was considered daringly sexy. Thankfully, the dance is now socially unacceptable, and those layers have grown out. But what about the thong? Although our love for it has endured, its popularity appears to be fading, and recent figures show another style is taking over. We conducted an investigation to find out how thongs went from hot to not and target the man-melting undies you must own now.
> ...



I agree...based on the opinions of my wife.  If you shop at Wal-Mart for your lingerie don't expect too much.


----------

